# Fatty its been awhile...Q-View



## roller (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## roller (Mar 29, 2011)

This one has Chicken nuggets, Tater tots, green chiles, Rotel and Valveta Cheese...First one in awhile will smoke tonight followed with more Q-View... A little over stuffed so I had to work with it .....O and topped with some Louisiana Green Hot sauce..


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see the end shot of this!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice start---I be watchin' !

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2011)

Great start!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 29, 2011)

looks great so far...............


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 29, 2011)

Great start i will be watching for the finish..


----------



## ellymae (Mar 29, 2011)

We're waiting....


----------



## roller (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## roller (Mar 29, 2011)

It reached 160 IT at 9pm I put it in the smoker at 6pm. It has great flavor and very spicie. The combo went great together and the taste is perfect...I am going to enjoy this one....Is it Miller time ??? Thanks for looking...


----------



## rdknb (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks good.  Hmmmmm thur I am smoking a turkey maybe we need a fattie too lol


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## hmcm (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 29, 2011)

Great Looking Fattie...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks great!

That'll go good with a High Life or 2 or 3, etc, etc.

Bear


----------



## rednecksmoker (Mar 30, 2011)

Roller said:


> It reached 160 IT at 9pm I put it in the smoker at 6pm. It has great flavor and very spicie. The combo went great together and the taste is perfect...I am going to enjoy this one....Is it Miller time ??? Thanks for looking...


Nice looking fattie!  It's always Miller time!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 30, 2011)

MMMM......mmmmmmm.....mmmmmm!!!!!! You done good Kid!!!!

SOB


----------



## roller (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys I lost part of it around 9:15pm it jumped right in my stomach...I enjoyed it very much...


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 30, 2011)

Great Job Roller!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2011)

Great finish Roller!


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 7, 2011)

Ohhhh Myyyy!!!!!!


----------



## fife (Apr 7, 2011)

Well it seems that the fatty is the way to go. Looks great


----------

